# BMW e34 stereo install



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

This car has had numerous different setups, and I finally am 100 percent satisfied. What changed recently was the front stage. The last setup included a Eclipse CD7000, Diamond Audio HEX S600 (run passive with custom door panels/pods), CDT M6 midbass/sub drivers in the kick panels. This was nice but not perfect and imaging was meh. So to fix this problem I switched to this 

Pioneer p99rs HU/processor
Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L3SE
Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L6v2

The first step in this install was to replace the CD7000 with a Pioneer p99rs. I installed this and ran another RCA and made some changes to speaker wiring to accommodate the new setup. But I didn't have the time or inclination to do the speaker install. So my new friend John a JT Audio in Anaheim helped me out. As my free time has become recently rare I had him do the install and bought speakers from him as well. This was big for me, because I never ever have other people do work on my car. He did an amazing job and is a super nice guy. 

PHOTOS along with some older ones of the amp rack I built and sub setup showing the now complete install. Sorry in advance, I'm not great with a camera.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

So there it is. I couldn't be happier with this setup. It is simply one of the most amazing systems I have heard. It's just perfect for me. The p99rs is also a crucial element in this install because of the speaker placement. I was skeptical of having the L3SE how they are instead of in pillars or something. But the imaging is dead on and doesn't sound weird at all. The crossover point on the L3s is actually set at around 250-300hz! And it just rolls off up top. I still can't believe this setup has no tweeters. I'll say it again, Scott and his team at HAT really have something special with these drivers.

And also if I don't want to hear the stereo I can always just listen to this baby





















Also here is more info on the sub box: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-gallery/105514-idmax12-bmw-e34-install.html


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

COOL!! turbo 5 series + HAT = fun drives!!


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey there, interesting build! I'm currently doing an SQ build in my E34 520i ready for EMMA SQ comps in the UK. Currently using HAT imagines with MB in the kicks and tweeters in the original dash locations and find my imaging pretty good also. Going to be doing new kick builds shortly and not decided on final resting place of the tweeters yet. Really impressed with HAT stuff so far. I'm also going to slightly steal you're sub box design lol, although mine will be sealed for a DLS 12". 

Interested to hear more on the turbo conversion too! What size engine is it and what power are you getting? Looks like quite a small turbo, perhaps garrett T25 size.

Gav


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work 

Did you by chance try the FR's on-axis to the listener?

I have been through about 10 different front stage layouts in my E32 and have finally settled (for the time being  on MB's in kicks and FR/Tweeters in pods on the dash firing on-axis at the listener. 

Interestingly enough I recently changed out my CD7200 for a P99RS also in order to run the 3-way front stage actively.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

sydmonster said:


> COOL!! turbo 5 series + HAT = fun drives!!





GavGT said:


> Hey there, interesting build! I'm currently doing an SQ build in my E34 520i ready for EMMA SQ comps in the UK. Currently using HAT imagines with MB in the kicks and tweeters in the original dash locations and find my imaging pretty good also. Going to be doing new kick builds shortly and not decided on final resting place of the tweeters yet. Really impressed with HAT stuff so far. I'm also going to slightly steal you're sub box design lol, although mine will be sealed for a DLS 12".
> 
> Interested to hear more on the turbo conversion too! What size engine is it and what power are you getting? Looks like quite a small turbo, perhaps garrett T25 size.
> 
> Gav


Yeah I am really happy with it. The HAT stuff is awesome indeed. Your car sounds like it is getting sorted out. Do you have a install thread?

Also regarding the turbo, it isn't that small. But it isn't huge either. Closer to a T60. I wanted something that would spool quicker and be better for a DD. The motor is the M50B25 with S50 cams. And the turbo is a SPA 7000H turbo (64.8mm inducer, 91.4mm exducer, 50 trim. turbine is a 55.9mm exducer, 73.4mm inducer, and 58 trim). Tuning is TRM. I'm eventually going to do a fully build motor that will end up around 3L and will switch to a GT35r turbo.



BMWturbo said:


> Nice work
> 
> Did you by chance try the FR's on-axis to the listener?
> 
> ...


I didn't. I just trusted John, who installed them. The p99rs seems to make it sound beautiful and natural. The other option was to make custom pillars for them so they are on axis, but for now that wasn't necessary, and it sounds amazing as it is.

Your install sounds fairly similar as well. Do you have a install thread?


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for that. What kind of boost pressuredo you run? Was it a kit install or did you R&D it yourself? I've not come across a turbo conversion in the UK yet. Mine is the M50 engine but only 2 litre which is a little under-powered for such a big car.

I do have a build thread here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...llery/114487-proper-sq-newbies-e34-build.html Not much to see really, waiting for the weather to clear up a little before i break out the fibreglass.

Gav


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

darrenforeal said:


> Your install sounds fairly similar as well. Do you have a install thread?


Here is the thread, though I haven't updated it for a while.

BMW 735i Dash mounted mid/tweet 4-way upgrade...


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

GavGT said:


> Thanks for that. What kind of boost pressuredo you run? Was it a kit install or did you R&D it yourself? I've not come across a turbo conversion in the UK yet. Mine is the M50 engine but only 2 litre which is a little under-powered for such a big car.
> 
> I do have a build thread here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...llery/114487-proper-sq-newbies-e34-build.html Not much to see really, waiting for the weather to clear up a little before i break out the fibreglass.
> 
> Gav


Usually run around 7 to 9psi. But sometimes 14ish. I have a switch to change it quite easily for my boost controller. The setup was pretty much pieced together by me, but it contains a lot of the parts that are sold in TRMs Stage 1.5 kit for the e36. Here a a build thread on it at bimerforums.

Darren's E34 turbo M50 build - Bimmerforums - The Ultimate BMW Forum

I'l have to check out your install.




BMWturbo said:


> Here is the thread, though I haven't updated it for a while.
> 
> BMW 735i Dash mounted mid/tweet 4-way upgrade...


cool. I'll check it out anyways


----------



## werner sline (Mar 20, 2012)

nice build

how did you filter all the speakers ? which freqs ?


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

werner sline said:


> nice build
> 
> how did you filter all the speakers ? which freqs ?


thanks. They are all run active. Crossovers, eq and TA and what not are done in the p99. The IDMAX12 runs from 63hz to 20hz. The L6s run from 63hz to 200. And the L3s run from 200 and roll off up top. Currently there are no tweeters and it doesn't need it. But I am adding L1 Pro R2 tweeters for competition reasons. Not sure where I will cross them.


----------



## werner sline (Mar 20, 2012)

very interesting
using 12Db/oct slope ?

don't you think that depth of staging is better if the mid/midbass frequencies come form the doors ( freq under 1Khz approx) ? and the rest from the dash?

Does your staging wander above the windshield ? ( i mean clearly "seing" the singer on the Hood ? )


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

werner sline said:


> very interesting
> using 12Db/oct slope ?
> 
> don't you think that depth of staging is better if the mid/midbass frequencies come form the doors ( freq under 1Khz approx) ? and the rest from the dash?
> ...


24db slope. And no the staging isn't better in the doors with this setup. I had custom door panels before and this sounds better. Also, I recommend the L6s being as infinite baffle like as possible. So kick panels for these in my opinion sound best. Seems to also help move the stage further forward. And yes the center image is good with being just beyond the windshield.

The only issue right now is the left stage stops at the left A pillar. So, I am installing L1 Pro R2 tweeters in the sails which are outside the pillars. The tweeter will still be within 4 inches of the L3s on the dash, but more on axis. I also just replaced the Zapco and Arc with a TRU super billet 6 with line 6 line driver. Just plugging and playing with this without adjusting the tune, the stage depth and separation became better. Once I install the tweeters and mess with the tune I think it will be perfect. So the cross over points and TA may change a bit in the near future.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

little update.. 

Here is what is been going on. Replaced the Zapco and one of the Arc Audio amps with a TRU super billet 6 Stage III amp for the front stage. The made another beauty board of course. Also picked up some HAT L1 Pro R2 tweters that I will probably use in the sails to help widen my soundstage. They are really big so the sails may need to be slightly modified. And I still need retune the system after.


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Awsome amp you got there!

How is this compard to the old one's?


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

GENEXXA said:


> Awsome amp you got there!
> 
> How is this compard to the old one's?


thanks. It is noticeably better and I haven't even retuned the system. Granted the Zapco and Arc are awesome, but this is another level. The midbass has more authority and punch. The staging seemed to get deeper. The imaging also seems more defined. And this was just plug and play. Still need to retune, and add the L1s of course.


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

That sounds promissing.

Wanna try the HAT Legatia system my self one day. But it so expensive, and get even more expensive to import it to Norway


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

GENEXXA said:


> That sounds promissing.
> 
> Wanna try the HAT Legatia system my self one day. But it so expensive, and get even more expensive to import it to Norway


The HAT stuff is the best speakers I have ever heard in a car environment. They just do so well in every regard. Dyn, Focal, and Morel are nice and sound good, but just not as good as HAT IMO.

Would it still be hard for you to get used stuff? Have you tried contacting Scott? And yes they are on the higher end of speakers, but are worth every penny. But anything comparable is more $.



Regarding the TRU. It is super nice and has superior SQ. They use great parts and are made completely in California. And they are very customizable. BUT... IMO they are not worth the price they retail for new. Even used they are expensive, but then they are really worth it.


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Have not contacted Scott. 
I will when I have the money for it.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I just wanted to check this out. I came across your screen name on Bimmerforums while looking through RVAE34's e34 Turbo build thread....I've been spending some time over there reading his E39 Wagon LSx/6 speed swap, and Jfreak's E39 LSx swap, anyway, recognized it from here. Nice build.

Jay


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks. I haven't been frequenting bfc as much recently, so I haven't seen what Brandon has been up to after he sold his turbo e34. But regarding my build...some changes have been made since I last posted here. Plan to do some different things later this year too.









































































unlit and lit


















and a system layout chart


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

Then I switched out the TRU and Arc with 4 Zapco Z150.2s and my old Zapco Ref. 750.2.

Here is a shot of them in the trunk. Sorry for that less than great phone pic. The beauty board isn't perfect, and the carpet isn't a perfect match, but it will do until I redo the whole trunk.










Things sound even better now. But I still plan to change some things. But right now I am concentrating all my efforts on my other vehicles build, which I plan for it to be something really special.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What is the other build? 

Jay


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> What is the other build?
> 
> Jay


2004 dodge ram 1500 quad cab


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks great! Can you tell me what fabrics you used in this pic? Looks like exactly what I need.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

the black is just a microsuede


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

darrenforeal said:


> the black is just a microsuede


Ah, thanks. Thought it looked a little thicker but I guess not, lol.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

SPLEclipse said:


> Ah, thanks. Thought it looked a little thicker but I guess not, lol.


yeah. The grey is just OEM trunk carpet. And the area where the HAT logo and black is, is where the OEM tool kit went in the top lid of the trunk. The piece was made and then tightly carpeted with the black suede. The middle logo is just a plastic piece with LEDs around the inside back


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Car looks great!


----------

